# Liga Privada clones?



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

Like many others in the cigar world I love Liga Privadas. Unfortunately, they are scarce and expensive for an everyday smoke. I've tried their Undercrown but it doesn't do it for me. Can anyone reccomend cigars that are similar in flavor to the Ligas? You'd think the Chinese would be knocking them off by now:loco:


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Zack, zack, zack. If everyone made them there wouldn't be a problem. They are far too complex to duplicate. And, remember, you get what you pay for.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Undercrown would technically be the closest...


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Ramon Bueso Genesis the project is a pretty good smoke, it's close to the No9 but obviously not as complex or rich as the real deal. But they can be found on CBiD and CI for fairly cheap.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Complex...not exactly the word I would choose to use. Isn't copying the highest form of flattery??


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Nobody out there makes a cigar like Liga Privada. Are you looking or a No9 or a T52 clone? Cause that'll make a difference. I love the No9 personally. One stick I do like a lot is the PDR1877 Oscuro. It's no No9, but it's in the same wheelhouse... ish...


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

I've loved every Liga that I've smoked. The #9's, T52, and all sorts of Pigs. I'm going to try a 5 pack of Ramon Bueso Genesis the next time I buy from Joe Cigar (free shipping, I'm thrifty). As for PDR's I was gifted a box of maduros in the spring. OK but nothing special for my tastes.


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

Sadly, that's generally a true statement Dave.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

My cheap alternative to Ligas (which I save for special occasions) -- La Vieja Habana Chateai Corona. ~$3 a stick and some of the same flavors, but affordable for an every day smoke.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

jr cabinet no. 40. similar to the lp no. 9. Can't compare the two obviously, the lp's are better, but they do have similar characteristics and are very enjoyable.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Los Blancos Nine...pretty darn good cigar in my opinion


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Los Blancos Nine...pretty darn good cigar in my opinion


Bout to go smoke my first one now!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Packerjh said:


> Los Blancos Nine...pretty darn good cigar in my opinion


Man, I haven't had one of those in a while! I agree it's a good smoke...


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Finished the blanco about an hour ago. It was really really good but to me not a Liga clone.

But try it, your opinion may be like Jason's .


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

Something that reminds me of the LP's and is a whole lot less expensive is AB Black Market. But really it's not even close to a good Liga Privada no. 9.... but for $4-6 online it is a superb alternative.


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

While different, the tat cojonu 2003 is a similar size and a full bodied Nicaraguan smoke. Not cheap, but easier to find. Smoking one as I type this.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

BaconStrips said:


> Ramon Bueso Genesis the project is a pretty good smoke, it's close to the No9 but obviously not as complex or rich as the real deal. But they can be found on CBiD and CI for fairly cheap.


+1 to the Ramon Bueso!


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

Agreed. Genesis the Project is the closest thing that reasonably priced for an everyday smoke. I think a box of robustos goes for 70 now. You should check them out.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Packerjh said:


> Los Blancos Nine...pretty darn good cigar in my opinion


Fantastic cigar, one of my favorites. Thankfully, I'm well stocked ATM, because they seem to have become scarcer than hen's teeth.

I haven't smoked enough Ligas to say if they're close to Ligas, really, but Famous's La Floridita Limiteds are pretty good and are reminiscent of Los Blancos Nines, and cheaper and easier to find.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

I've heard of the Pueblo Dominicano being a LP no 9 "lite"

Do I notice a resemblance? No
Is it a good smoke? Yes


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm enjoying a ramon bueso genesis right now on the 16th street mall downtown denver


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

IMO, a good sub is the Undercrown Corona Viva - this particulary vitola's liga is slightly amped up and is my personally UC of choice.

STS
CEO, DE


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

ssaka said:


> IMO, a good sub is the Undercrown Corona Viva - this particulary vitola's liga is slightly amped up and is my personally UC of choice.
> 
> STS
> CEO, DE


I haven't gotten to try this vitola yet, as I still have a box of robustos I'm working through, but I hear good things.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

ssaka said:


> IMO, a good sub is the Undercrown Corona Viva - this particulary vitola's liga is slightly amped up and is my personally UC of choice.
> 
> STS
> CEO, DE


Good to know. Thanks, Steve!


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

smokin surfer said:


> Something that reminds me of the LP's and is a whole lot less expensive is AB Black Market. But really it's not even close to a good Liga Privada no. 9.... but for $4-6 online it is a superb alternative.


I'm in agreement with this one.


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

I ordered a box of Ramon Bueso Genesis from CI based on you guys recomendations. I usually don't smoke Honduran cigars but these sound interesting. Although I started my "career" smoking HDM Excaliburs in the mid 1980's, my tastes have evolved to where I now prefer Nicauraguan smokes.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Los Blancos Nine...pretty darn good cigar in my opinion


Agreed. Here in San Antonio we have the Joe Torres edition of the LB#9. Very good smoke, also a butt kicker. It's a 5 ligero


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

Jay106n said:


> I'm in agreement with this one.


Thanks Jay. Hey, if we have a similar palate, you should check out my review on the 601 Serie green label in the non-habanos. I've also entered that review in a noobie contest if you wonder what the rest of the thread is about.. (*NSFW*)


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Agreed with SS. Just bought a box of Viva's last month and love em


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

Tried my first two Ramon Bueso Genesis ROTT, one last evening and another this morning. Decent but not my style. I find them mild with little flavor nuance, typical of most Honduran cigars. It will be a good breakfast smoke though. Maybe I'll bury some in my humidor for a few months. That frequently helps. Now I've got to get some Los Blancos Nines to try. They're Nicaraguan so I may like them better.
Somebody reccomended a Jose Siegas (SP?) Signature Series from the DR. Anyone ever try these? Thanks again!


----------



## preston (Oct 5, 2009)

you can't clone a liga privada, though i agree with above the the undercrown corona viva is similar to a nine. but now the question is, what is the closest to a t52....


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

The Black Market and the 601 Green are awesome. Its no LP 9 but the Oliva V is in a similar ballpark for my taste.


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

HIM said:


> The Black Market and the 601 Green are awesome. Its no LP 9 but the Oliva V is in a similar ballpark for my taste.


Cole, I agree whole heardedly. I just got in some of the Black Markets and have several 601 Serie greens resting. I actually wrote a review on the 601, you should check it out! It's my first review, so be forewarned... 

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...erie-green-la-punta-habano-oscuro-review.html


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

zackly said:


> Tried my first two Ramon Bueso Genesis ROTT, one last evening and another this morning. Decent but not my style. I find them mild with little flavor nuance, typical of most Honduran cigars. It will be a good breakfast smoke though. Maybe I'll bury some in my humidor for a few months. That frequently helps. Now I've got to get some Los Blancos Nines to try. They're Nicaraguan so I may like them better.
> Somebody reccomended a Jose Siegas (SP?) Signature Series from the DR. Anyone ever try these? Thanks again!


They need a little rest to be good. Let them sit for a while then try them out. To me very little is good ROTT, but maybe becuase I'm in Texas and temps get very high here. I usually wait at least 3 weeks to smoke anything I buy online.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

BaconStrips said:


> They need a little rest to be good. Let them sit for a while then try them out. To me very little is good ROTT, but maybe becuase I'm in Texas and temps get very high here. I usually wait at least 3 weeks to smoke anything I buy online.


Agreed, I just picked up 10 of the Torpedo Genesis from Cbid for $30 and the Last robusto that I had (which had a few months on it) was smoking very nicely. Great budget stick IMHO


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

I had an AB Maxx last night. Loved it. That was the closest to a T52 I've had. The wrapper tasted very similar


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

loulax07 said:


> I had an AB Maxx last night. Loved it. That was the closest to a T52 I've had. The wrapper tasted very similar


Darn, I need to let my MAXX's rest a while before I smoke 'em lol. I keep using them up rott.. and don't see any resemblance although I love them.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

smokin surfer said:


> Darn, I need to let my MAXX's rest a while before I smoke 'em lol. I keep using them up rott.. and don't see any resemblance although I love them.


They both had Nica wrappers that to me, taste similar 
I rested the Maxx for 4 mos.


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'd agree on the genesis. As long as you look at it as a value-version of no.9's. not a clone. I just smoked my first rested no.9 tonight (5-6 months rest @ 64%). Out-freakin-standing! I was in heaven and smoked it to the last possible half inch.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

loulax07 said:


> I had an AB Maxx last night. Loved it. That was the closest to a T52 I've had. The wrapper tasted very similar


No kidding? It's been a long time since I had a maxx, and I wasn't all that impressed. But this was a long time ago... I may need to revisit!


----------

